# Snapping tape lines with chalk?



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Maybe this is something that most painters do and I'm just dumb...I dunno. I feel like it could be messy if the chalk gets somewhere it's not supposed to and that blue chalk might pose a hiding problem.

I used a level and pencil to mark a continuous line throughout an office that wrapped in and out of rooms, in and out of the hallway, etc. Just the top of the line took almost an entire roll of tape. It took a long damn time and it was hard keeping the line at the exact same height because the drywall is awful...most of the time I couldn't keep the level flush against the wall!

I'm solo so I'd have to use finish nails to hold the chalk line for me (I have the second half of the office to mark tomorrow), but I figure it will be a lot easier than dealing with those walls. 

Will the chalk pose a problem? It gets hit with white first (the base color of the walls). Any other tips for a solo line snapper? Or just stick to a level and pencil?


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

your talking chalk line. the blue chalk will pose a problem if u are only using top coats. if your going on with undercoat or sealer. sweet. just make sure its paint safe chalk. some if contain inks will bleed for ever.

someone used a chalk line for me once i went mental at him and then just thought bugger it ill paint over it anyway. not a problem. then i tried it my self. and rolled a bathroom ceiling with waterbased enamel lowsheen (repaint, no undercoat). it bleed through like crazy. had to spray bin on it. =/


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Use a laser. I just recently discovered how much easier that is than anything else I've tried including chalk line while doing this commercial job. 










I had to line up the stripes on the prefinished doors with the stripes I had to paint on the walls and casings. I was going to use a plum bob, and tape down the strings. Someone suggested I use a self leveling laser, and it worked awesome. Wouldn't do it any other way now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Use a laser. I just recently discovered how much easier that is than anything else I've tried including chalk line while doing this commercial job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do they affix to the wall while you mark you lines (assuming horizontal lines)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

This is like the one I used, it goes on a tripod that sets on the ground in from of the wall and projects a level line on the wall. You have to keep your shadow out of the beam, but it's not that hard to do. Just tape to the projected line, and your gold. 

It will project a vertical or horizontal line, or both. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Self-Leveling-Long-Range-Cross-Line-Laser-GLL-2-45/204108288




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Just like this image I found online.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Dang that's pricey. Wonder how this one differs...it's less than half. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Self...ser-Level-with-Clamping-Mount-GLL-2/205387264


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The laser I have has a magnet on it and can be attached to a steel column or wall angle and a tripod as well. The problem with a tripod is they are only 6' or so tall and wont work for tall projects. Get a pair of laser glasses, they enhance the beam in bright light and when the beam is getting too far from the box.I still snap a line on long stripes. I did a Tractor Supply with 200' long walls and snapping a line was necessary.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Remember, you are going for the illusion of straight. 

Don't worry too much.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

804 Paint said:


> Dang that's pricey. Wonder how this one differs...it's less than half.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Self...ser-Level-with-Clamping-Mount-GLL-2/205387264
> 
> ...


I have a Dewalt that I got online and saved some money but it was still 150.00 or so. The more you spend the stronger the beam and better accuracy over a longer distance. Most of them will have a 1/4" or so drop in 100', the cheaper ones will have a bigger loss. Cheap ones are meant for hanging pictures. The really good ones ceiling grid guys use are in the 6-700$ or more range.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

You could also use a string line. And chalk comes in different degrees apparently. 1-5 I think it is? 1 is the one you'd want to leave the least residue. That is, of course, if a Lazer level is out of the question for tomorrow.you can use a string line and thumb tacks, you just gotta get it tight.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

String and line block (found at local masonry supply stores)
My hubby turned me on to the line blocks... but for what you're doing a thumb tack would work fine...


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Laser level is the way to go. Chalk line is the 2nd option. Trick is to pull out the string then knock off some chalk before you put in on the wall. DON'T ever use red chalk. It is classified as permanent chalk. White is the best to use but sometimes hard to see. Blue is the one I use all the time. I never had a problem with it bleeding. Just make sure you mix it good with your first coat. Level and pencil is the worse way to go. by the time you get back to the starting you always dropped a 1/2" or so. The bubble has to be perfectly in the centre of the glass, not just in between the lines. Don't cheap out on a laser lever. It will cost you in labour.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

epretot said:


> Remember, you are going for the illusion of straight.
> 
> Don't worry too much.


In most cases, I agree. But this one had to be pretty darn near perfect since it was continuous and wrapped through like it did. Can't have it come back to the other side of the door 1/2" lower...the eye would catch that.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> Laser level is the way to go. Chalk line is the 2nd option. Trick is to pull out the string then knock off some chalk before you put in on the wall. DON'T ever use red chalk. It is classified as permanent chalk. White is the best to use but sometimes hard to see. Blue is the one I use all the time. I never had a problem with it bleeding. Just make sure you mix it good with your first coat. Level and pencil is the worse way to go. by the time you get back to the starting you always dropped a 1/2" or so. The bubble has to be perfectly in the centre of the glass, not just in between the lines. Don't cheap out on a laser lever. It will cost you in labour.


I actually bought the same one Jmays did this morning since I HAD to go to Home Depot b/c my BM dealer was out of Frog Tape. Since I was there I meandered over to the level section. Whoops, it ended up in my cart.

Except, I got the wrong tripod and couldn't mount it. So I ended up doing the top line with the level but the bottom line I jury rigged by setting it atop of a can of Crackshot atop a couple of magazines atop my Wooster Wideboy Bucket :thumbsup:

Worked well...definitely faster than drawing then taping. Still difficult in cramped spaces with immovable objects, though. I think it's good for taped lines but I dunno how well I'd trust it for construction...it definitely seemed like it changed it's mind as to where the laser line went depending on how close or far it was, or at what angle it was hitting the wall.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

BTW Jmays, you did a great job on those lines. But that pattern is whack!

I know you use Frog Tape and lock it down with a wet cloth. Is that what you rely on for lines like these, too? Or just baseboard-type lines? I'm just too afraid of bleed on drywall (orangepeel) not to hit the tape with the base coat color, first.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> BTW Jmays, you did a great job on those lines. But that pattern is whack!
> 
> I know you use Frog Tape and lock it down with a wet cloth. Is that what you rely on for lines like these, too? Or just baseboard-type lines? I'm just too afraid of bleed on drywall (orangepeel) not to hit the tape with the base coat color, first.




Yeah, just yellow Frog and a damp rag. 

The whole place looked kinda whack to me. 
It's a trendy clothes store. Definitely had some odd patterns and colors.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

A level is tried and true.














Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We used chalk lines on this one:


----------

